# 2008 BC Rich Catalog (Chuck Schuldiner sig!)



## tonyhell (Jan 9, 2008)

dfg


----------



## Decipher (Jan 9, 2008)

The Chuck Sig looks pretty cool! Very simple yet brutal.  I'm sure I'll see a few of those around here in Cowtown as there are a shit-ton Death fans.....


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 9, 2008)

holy shit huge pdf file of doom


----------



## playstopause (Jan 9, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> holy shit huge pdf file of doom



 


Yellow Gunslinger Retro FTW!!!!


----------



## Edroz (Jan 9, 2008)

HOLY SHIT! a Gunslinger reissue with maple board and H/S pickups! and they brought the Ironbird back!  

B.C. Rich have truly redeemed themselves as far as i'm concerned.


----------



## canuck brian (Jan 9, 2008)

I see two guitars in that catalogue that I'm going to jump on. I also like that the US stuff isn't listed so this is basically all in the realm of affordable.

Black, dual EMG reverse headstock gunslinger, warlock and junior V......stealth... geebies - BC Rich is really goin for it this year.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 9, 2008)

That schuldiner model is badass \m/ that would make a good d-standard guitar. ASM pro is cool but gunslinger retro ftmfw!!!!

V JR NJ Deluxe is pretty cool, ebony board. Nice to see they got rid of nato for mahogany. That laser flame is bitchin too

haha that vortex sig rules


----------



## Randy (Jan 9, 2008)

Wow... that's definitely a step up.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jan 9, 2008)

welp I'm all over that chuck stealth. I've always wanted one of those. Oh and awesome, return of th ironbird!


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Jan 9, 2008)

*playing crystal mountain*


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 9, 2008)

i haven't looked at the catalog yet...how much of this stuff you guys are talking about is USA? if they can make a Gunslinger that plays just like the old ones (like same neck shape) for a reasonable price, i may have to go for it.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jan 9, 2008)

I just hope I can afford it... god I want it so bad!


----------



## nikt (Jan 9, 2008)

nothing for me 

warlock with widow headstock, black color with all white binding,blank ebony fretboard.... am I asking too much??


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 9, 2008)

that jr v deluxe is absolutely amazing. amazing amazing amazing. thats the guitar i recorded all those clips with last month, i cant recommend that guitar enough. original floyd rose, neck-thru, mahogany, incredible neck, emgs (which i replaced with blackouts), etc. id put it up there with guitars 3x its cost.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 9, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> that jr v deluxe is absolutely amazing. amazing amazing amazing. thats the guitar i recorded all those clips with last month, i cant recommend that guitar enough. original floyd rose, neck-thru, mahogany, incredible neck, emgs (which i replaced with blackouts), etc. id put it up there with guitars 3x its cost.


good to hear, how is the body? they are really slim looking


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 9, 2008)

They're well proportioned, extremely comfortable and totally badass. That guitar is impossible to put down once you start playing it. So fun.


----------



## Groff (Jan 9, 2008)

I love the warbeast. When the Beast came out years ago, The first thing I said was "It's fugly... But make the back half a warlock and it'd be killer!"

-_-


----------



## canuck brian (Jan 9, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> i haven't looked at the catalog yet...how much of this stuff you guys are talking about is USA? if they can make a Gunslinger that plays just like the old ones (like same neck shape) for a reasonable price, i may have to go for it.



None of it is. It's all import from what I'm reading.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 9, 2008)

I've loathed imported BC Riches for years, and for good reason, but they've finally got their act together. The Jr V Deluxe is wonderful, it's right up there with the USA models I've owned, very close. The necks on those are exactly pretty much identical to the Rico Jr customs I have. If the shapes are your things, I would not hesitate to buy one of these, at least one of the higher end ones.


----------



## stuh84 (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm loving that neck thru Warlock, with the white binding. If that was a 7........ooooo I'm glad its not otherwise G.A.S. would be taking over


----------



## Shawn (Jan 9, 2008)

Cool catalog. I still want a Mockingbird.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 9, 2008)

YES!!!! I HAVE BEEN WAITING FOR THIS SHIT!!! THE DRACO IS BACK!!! Does anyone have a towel?


----------



## Seven (Jan 9, 2008)

Wow, what a great surprise.

BC Rich have completely pwned the other 08' guitar NAMM threads ( with the exception of maybe the 8 string Steph Carpenter ), this stuff looks amazing! I hope they've sorted out the QC and I'll go for one.

Teh Schulinder iz mine!!1!


----------



## the.godfather (Jan 9, 2008)

Wow, put me down for a Gunslinger Retro please!  

BC Rich are back!


----------



## canuck brian (Jan 9, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> I've loathed imported BC Riches for years, and for good reason, but they've finally got their act together. The Jr V Deluxe is wonderful, it's right up there with the USA models I've owned, very close. The necks on those are exactly pretty much identical to the Rico Jr customs I have. If the shapes are your things, I would not hesitate to buy one of these, at least one of the higher end ones.



  
I was going to ask more details from ya, but you just came out and gave them. I'm probably going to grab either the stealth or the reverse headstock warlock ...or both.


----------



## GiantBaba (Jan 9, 2008)

That Zombie Exotic bass is actually pretty awesome looking.


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 9, 2008)

Edroz said:


> HOLY SHIT! a Gunslinger reissue with maple board and H/S pickups! and they brought the Ironbird back!
> 
> B.C. Rich have truly redeemed themselves as far as i'm concerned.



We'll see. If the guitars are still crap (the last few USAs I played were uninspiring, to put it mildly), well...


----------



## Apophis (Jan 9, 2008)

Nice catalog, thanks


----------



## Edroz (Jan 9, 2008)

eaeolian said:


> We'll see. If the guitars are still crap (the last few USAs I played were uninspiring, to put it mildly), well...




yeah, i hear ya. 

believe it or not though, the '07 Assassins (korean made) i've played were surprisingly good, on par with just about any korean made Schecter. 

i guess i'll get to find out at NAMM.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 9, 2008)

A lot of these models look tempting. I think I'll try a few of them. BC Rich has really stepped up this time around, by far the most exciting NAMM offering yet in my opinion. I don't know what's up with all the chrome hardware, but other than that, pretty good.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 9, 2008)

canuck brian said:


> None of it is. It's all import from what I'm reading.



Calibre series Gunslinger, at least?


----------



## Seven (Jan 9, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> Calibre series Gunslinger, at least?



Calibre series are handmade in Czech or something I heard.


----------



## B Lopez (Jan 9, 2008)

That Exotic Warlock is awesome beyond belief. 

And those Gunslingers...


----------



## InTheRavensName (Jan 9, 2008)

I just spoiled myself


----------



## NemesisTheory (Jan 9, 2008)

Overall, it looks like they've made more improvements. I am disappointed that there's no 10 string Calibre Bich and no 7 strings. I really like the Warbeast Deluxe and the Chuck Stealth is about as accurate as you could hope for an import model! 

Scott


----------



## InTheRavensName (Jan 9, 2008)

Seven said:


> Calibre series are handmade in Czech or something I heard.



German I believe


----------



## Variant (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm not a huge Rich fan (though I've played some _*really*_ nice ones in the past), nor a fan of can opener shapes... but a Shuldiner sig is a stellar idea. He deservies as much! Respect.


----------



## mikernaut (Jan 9, 2008)

Cool to see the Chuck Stealth. I was curious to see if an Ignitor would appear.


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Jan 9, 2008)

Every time I think I know what guitar I'm going to buy next, something else like this pops up!!


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jan 9, 2008)

hmm and just last year I got flack for wanting a chuck sig


----------



## Piledriver (Jan 9, 2008)

that warlock nj deluxe looks amazing...


----------



## ukfswmart (Jan 9, 2008)

Only one Ironbird model? Boo-urns


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jan 9, 2008)

> Handcrafted Schuldiner Tribute Stealth
> Do you love the Schuldiner Tribute Stealth, but would like the same guitar
> handcrafted in our Custom Shop? We've already specified every
> detail just like Chucks and priced it out for you. It couldn't get any easier!
> *Just go to your local B.C. Rich dealer and order: #HCSSTLBK*



I assume that means its on some custom shop model? Well that sucks.


----------



## tonyhell (Jan 9, 2008)

ghjnm


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 9, 2008)

I havent read all 5 pages, but a "Chuck Signature model" Goes against the very thing that Chuck stood for.


----------



## canuck brian (Jan 9, 2008)

Justin Bailey said:


> I assume that means its on some custom shop model? Well that sucks.



It actually says if you want the tribute crafted in the custom shop to call them - implying that the tribute is an import - all good!


----------



## InTheRavensName (Jan 9, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> I havent read all 5 pages, but a "Chuck Signature model" Goes against the very thing that Chuck stood for.



at least it's tastefully done



...and doesn't say OMG CHUCK!!11!1 on the headstock, or the headstock of every single BC Rich


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 9, 2008)

InTheRavensName said:


> at least it's tastefully done
> 
> 
> 
> ...and doesn't say OMG CHUCK!!11!1 on the headstock, or the headstock of every single BC Rich



I would imagine it is. Its kinda hard to fuck that guitar up  

It looks like whoever did the drawing of chuck is the same person who did the dimebag drawings that are all over dean's catalog.


----------



## SHREDTOKILL (Jan 9, 2008)

those gunslingers look cool, i really like the chuck sig. if i ever start really getting a collection of guitars i might grab one.


----------



## skinhead (Jan 9, 2008)

They are dimenising chuck also? Maybe they wanted to do a tribute. but meh.


----------



## Holy Katana (Jan 9, 2008)

Holy shit, they actually brought back the Stealth, and as a Chuck Schuldiner tribute model. I want one. There's a lot of other new things, too. B.C. Rich have _really_ turned themselves around these past 2 or 3 years.


----------



## eon_shift (Jan 9, 2008)

wow the draco looks so much better without that god damn spine inlay but now i have a problem i need to choose between the esp fm 408 or the draco


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 9, 2008)

eon_shift said:


> wow the draco looks so much better without that god damn spine inlay but now i have a problem i need to choose between the esp fm 408 or the draco



Get the ESP...leave my fucking Draco's alone. Drakkar=Dracos. Don't make me come find you


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jan 9, 2008)

canuck brian said:


> It actually says if you want the tribute crafted in the custom shop to call them - implying that the tribute is an import - all good!



ahhh ok!


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 9, 2008)

Edroz said:


> B.C. Rich have truly redeemed themselves as far as i'm concerned.



and you know, i've been really impressed with the QC on everything but the lowest of the low models. BC rich is really making themselves into a good company again. I love me some us mockinbirdz


----------



## eon_shift (Jan 9, 2008)

theres enough dracos for the both of us
assuming i decide to get one


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 9, 2008)

and the new ones dont have the spine fretboard replacing inlay with the wood accents!


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jan 9, 2008)

am I the only one that doesnt like the draco?


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 9, 2008)

Justin Bailey said:


> am I the only one that doesnt like the draco?



no. those 2 are the only ones that do 
its grown on me a bit, especially without that shittysaurus inlay, but still not my gig. i dont hatehatehatehatehatehatehatehate it anymore, im just neutral. but no, 
you are not alone here


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 9, 2008)

They've got some pretty cool stuff this year! I really want to try that Jr. V NJ DX


----------



## Desecrated (Jan 9, 2008)

Have they updated there build quality anything or are they still made out of agathis and with frets that feels like barbwire ?


----------



## Edroz (Jan 9, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Have they updated there build quality anything or are they still made out of agathis and with frets that feels like barbwire ?



far from it! as far as the '07 catalog states (and i've played alot of these models to verify it), there's not a single piece of agathis. even for import models, you're looking at mahogany and basswood and set neck or even neck thru for most models. really good quality for the $


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 9, 2008)

the 08 catalog has the mockingbird masterpiece made of agathis 
but honestly BCR Quality has really been on the rise


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 9, 2008)

i'm curious where those Gunslingers are made....i didn't see that anywhere in the catalog (which i've finally just now gotten around to looking at). it would also be nice if they made one that was a little more like my modded one....bridge HB, neck single, single volume knob, and a blade-style pickup switch.


----------



## telecaster90 (Jan 9, 2008)

That Stealth is awesome


----------



## Xtremevillan (Jan 10, 2008)

CHUCK

SCHULDINER
A

ASDKJSAJDJSALKDJSADLKSAJDASLKDASJDA WANT


----------



## The-Zeronaut (Jan 10, 2008)

i dont like the new headstock of the warlock exotic (spalted maple) i wish i can buy it before the new one arrive to the guitar shops. I LOVE THIS GUITAR






This V looks awesome


----------



## FortePenance (Jan 10, 2008)

wow, some nice shit there. The NJ V Jr looks pretty fuckin slick. And I really like the SOB models still.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Jan 10, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> I would imagine it is. Its kinda hard to fuck that guitar up
> 
> It looks like whoever did the drawing of chuck is the same person who did the dimebag drawings that are all over dean's catalog.



hence my reference to the OMGDIME!!! that Dean plasters everywhere...


----------



## Blaserius (Jan 10, 2008)

Nice catalog, just one thing missing.. Seven's


----------



## InTheRavensName (Jan 10, 2008)

Blaserius said:


> Nice catalog, just one thing missing.. Seven's



seconded

sevens and an ignitor


----------



## Apophis (Jan 10, 2008)

, but we have other companies with more than a 7 string


----------



## Stitch (Jan 10, 2008)

InTheRavensName said:


> seconded
> 
> sevens and an ignitor



Actually, we just need a metallic pink ignitor 7 with a reverse headstock like that on the spalted warlock.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Jan 10, 2008)

...don't tempt me stitchy, this year is going to be expensive enough anyway


----------



## Apophis (Jan 10, 2008)

end of the year imo, so almost half of the year to have enough money


----------



## InTheRavensName (Jan 10, 2008)

you're not helping!


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Jan 10, 2008)

Here is what I have so far today on the Stealth. 

"Retail for the Chuck Tribute Stealth will street at $899 with a generous amount going to his family.

Thanks 
Dana 
B.C. Rich Creative Director"


----------



## InTheRavensName (Jan 10, 2008)

God Hand Apostle said:


> Here is what I have so far today on the Stealth.
> 
> "Retail for the Chuck Tribute Stealth will street at $899 with a generous amount going to his family.
> 
> ...



I like that..both price (about £600 UKP I'm guessing) and that they're going to give something to his family...I'm hoping BC Rich keep with this attitude and don't Dean it up


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 10, 2008)

Stitch said:


> Actually, we just need a metallic pink ignitor 7 with a reverse headstock like that on the spalted warlock.



steve smyth's is more metallic purple than pink


i agree though


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 10, 2008)

The-Zeronaut said:


> i dont like the new headstock of the warlock exotic (spalted maple) i wish i can buy it before the new one arrive to the guitar shops. I LOVE THIS GUITAR



i like the new one better....lack of tone knob ftw, and i think the widow headstock has been way overdone the last few years.

add a neck pickup and a blade switch (but keep the single knob) and i'd totally buy that guitar


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jan 10, 2008)

God Hand Apostle said:


> Here is what I have so far today on the Stealth.
> 
> "Retail for the Chuck Tribute Stealth will street at $899 with a generous amount going to his family.
> 
> ...



Thats good to know I've been wondering about that since I first saw the signature.


----------



## Seven (Jan 10, 2008)

God Hand Apostle said:


> Here is what I have so far today on the Stealth.
> 
> "Retail for the Chuck Tribute Stealth will street at $899 with a generous amount going to his family.
> 
> ...




Really good to hear, and it lets us lot who want one actually afford it.


----------



## tonyhell (Jan 10, 2008)

ghj


----------



## Xtremevillan (Jan 10, 2008)

I was thinking it was gonna be like 1200+.

So happy!!


----------



## Ishan (Jan 11, 2008)

Mmmm I always thought most of the BC Rich body shapes were lame but that Chuck sig is nice, and I SO WANT a 10 string mocking bird. All that GAS is killing me


----------



## Apophis (Jan 11, 2008)

We'll have many GAS Suicides this year


----------



## -K4G- (Jan 12, 2008)

im pretty impressed with the new BCR. better than ibanez imho.


----------

